# August 2015 Photo of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I almost forgot to get this month's comp up! As always please submit up to 2 pics taken this month of your lovely, goofy, crazy, happy Vs. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The weather has been so wonderful,
We were entertaining guests last eve on the Deck, when Mr. Ferguson, kind of invited him self up... 
It was so funny, I thought he was going to have a sip of Reuben's Vino...
What do you think???


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

August 2nd. Las Trampas Wilderness Area, SF East Bay. 

Fog dogs.

On the ridge, two hours into the hike, the fog blew in on 40mph winds and actually drove me back down into the San Ramon Valley to warm up. 

The first shot was taken 1/2 hour before we hit the ridge while we were still in the sunshine.

The second shot was the last hill we climbed before heading back.

Chloe and Bailey loved running in the cool Pacific fog.

Happy trails.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden, Kravitz and I have been a little MIA on here lately which is due mostly to our increased involvement with the GSP rescue that we work with. Back in March we assisted with an ugly hoarding situation in central Ohio of about 100 beagles and 35 GSPs. From that, we brought in a little 4 month old GSP puppy to foster who was with us for 2 months and then was adopted by friends of mine who have been wanting a GSP for a few years now. This past weekend our friends went out of town so Paisley came to stay with us. Haeden and Paisley picked up right where they left off a few months back. They played almost constantly but would break to snuggle up and nap <3


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #1 was taken on our vacation earlier this month. The hike started at some dunes. Aspen was in heaven!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #2 was also taken on vacation earlier this month. First thing in the morning and at the end of each day we would take Aspen to the beach to run. He enjoyed the freedom, and we enjoyed the sunsets.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Only Dexter could get me up at 5:45 in the morning to go to the dog park before work. Oh, the things I do for this dog!!  Not pictured: Birch, who was likely rolling in poo and subsequently needed a bath!

(+ a pretty picture of the sunrise... not a real entry)


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> Only Dexter could get me up at 5:45 in the morning to go to the dog park before work. ...


Nice picture & maybe it's my monitor, but it was a "bit" dark. I hope that you'll excuse my PhotoShopping it.

Bob


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We just got back from vacation with the boys. Haeden had a good time but Kravitz had a BLAST! Without a doubt, he is the best vacation dog ever. He was so ready to relax by the pool, go for a swim and take a tip in the ocean as soon as we got there. Despite his vision (being almost completely blind), he fearlessly jumped in the pool and ran into the ocean waves. It was amazing to see!

This photo is my absolute favorite of him from our trip - sacked out on the sun chair, relaxing by the pool and wearing some shades


----------



## K.Olsen (Jul 21, 2015)

We recently started letting Nova up onto the bed for snuggles in the morning. Well, once she got to experience that there was no turning back! She loves being on the bed so much she started jumping up and hiding behind the throw pillows during the day. In this picture I has found her passed out behind the pillows, I think she thought she was being really tricky and I couldn't see her.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been away for the last few days, so I'm going to extend the entry period until Sunday evening in the hopes of getting a few more entries. Pics should still be from August though. 

Here's mine. Scout pointing the horses.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Zeke exploring among the wildflowers


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Pic1 (20150826) - Making sure everyone knows who her best friend is.

Pic2 (20150831) - After a long hike and getting back into the car, someone decided to call shotgun and not relinquish it because she called it first.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

KB87 said:


> We just got back from vacation with the boys. Haeden had a good time but Kravitz had a BLAST! ...


I'm so happy for you and Kravitz. I remember the story of his coming to you and it's plain to see how well it's worked out. Both of your lives are so much better for it. How unpredictable these things are.

Bob


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> I've been away for the last few days, so I'm going to extend the entry period until Sunday evening in the hopes of getting a few more entries. Pics should still be from August though.
> 
> Here's mine. Scout pointing the horses.
> 
> ...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I've gotten that a few times. At the training club there's a couple with a vizsla and a spinone that were quite taken with her.  How big is Elvis now? I bet he can pass for a small spinone better than Scout can at 55lbs/ 25kg.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Yeah, I've gotten that a few times. At the training club there's a couple with a vizsla and a spinone that were quite taken with her.  How big is Elvis now? I bet he can pass for a small spinone better than Scout can at 55lbs/ 25kg.


he's about 25 inch at shoulder, not weighed him for a while but he was 24kg (53lb) a month ago, but yes he does look like an underfed spinone at the moment 
...just weighed him this morning..26kg (57lbs)


----------

